# [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant



## Cafry (24. April 2015)

*[SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

vor einigen Monaten hat mein NT (600 W be quiet Straight Power PCGH Edition) von heute auf morgen äußerst beunruhigende  Knistergeräusche von sich gegeben - und das kontinuierlich, ohne das besonders viel Last vorhanden war oder so.

Ich habe den PC darauf hin natürlich nicht mehr betrieben, sondern das Ding sofort vom Strom genommen und erstmal nach der Ursache gesucht.

Nachdem das NT ausgebaut war habe ich es gründlich "durchgepustet", also von jeglichem Staub befreit und gecheckt, ob der Lüfter vielleicht einen weg hat. Dem schien nicht so gewesen zu sein. (aufgemacht habe ich es nicht, da kenne ich mich zu wenig für aus mit NT)

Nach dem Einbau und Einschalten war vom Knistern jedenfalls nix mehr zu hören und somit war ich der Meinung, dass Problem behoben zu haben.

Nun ist wieder etwas Zeit ins Land gegangen und zwischenzeitlich gibt das NT erneut Klacker/Knister Geräusche von sich. Diese sind allerdings leiser und nicht so arg beunruhigend, vor allem aber auch nicht kontinuierlich, sondern nur bei recht hoher vorliegender Last vorhanden. So fällt es vor allem beim Daddeln von GTA V auf. ( GPU + CPU sind geoced )

Meinen PC habe ich erst vor ein paar Wochen gründlich gereinigt. Somit vermute ich Altersschwäche.

Ich weiß nicht, wann es das Licht dieser Welt erblickte, gekauft habe ich das NT aber im August 2010.

Ich habe mal davon gelesen, dass man ein NT ca. alle 5 Jahre austauschen soll, selbst, wenn alles tutti scheint. Ist da was dran ?

Was meint ihr, ein neues wäre wohl ratsam, bevor es doch "hochgeht" und vielleicht noch andere HW mit in den Tod reist ?

Danke euch und beste Grüße

Cafry

*EDIT:*
Es hat sich einiges seit Eröffnung dieses Themas getan, bitte schaut euch lieber meine Letzten Posts hier an, Danke !


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*

Welches Straight Power ist es genau? (E7/E8/E9 usw)

Ich würde zu einem neuen E10 raten, 500W reichen.


----------



## Cafry (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welches Straight Power ist es genau? (E7/E8/E9 usw)
> 
> Ich würde zu einem neuen E10 raten, 500W reichen.



Es ist ein E7, warum ? 

Wie kann man meine Problembeschreibung denn deuten ? Geht in einem NT mit der Zeit irgendwas an Qualität bzw. Leistung flöten oder so ?

Kenn mich in dem Thema net wirklich aus.

Über eine für einen Laien verständliche Erklärung würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn möglich, ich lerne da gerne dazu 

Danke


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*

Also wenn mein Herz Probleme macht, dann haue ich nicht auf meine Brust herum und hoffe, dass das problem somit behoben wird sondern gehe direkt zum Arzt. Man(n) sollte es einfach gegen ein brandneues austauschen und/oder anspruch auf Garantie nutzen.
Bedenke: Deine gesamte Hardware hängt am Netzteil! Das Netzteil kann mal eben deine gesamte Hardware mit in den tot ziehen! Selten aber möglich!


----------



## Cafry (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Also wenn mein Herz Probleme macht, dann haue ich nicht auf meine Brust herum und hoffe, dass das problem somit behoben wird sondern gehe direkt zum Arzt. Man(n) sollte es einfach gegen ein brandneues austauschen und/oder anspruch auf Garantie nutzen.
> Bedenke: Deine gesamte Hardware hängt am Netzteil! Das Netzteil kann mal eben deine gesamte Hardware mit in den tot ziehen! Selten aber möglich!



Du hast absolut Recht. Eigentlich hätte ich schon beim Ersten mal austauschen sollen oder müssen ... aber es lief ja wieder eine ganze Zeit lang nach der Säuberungsaktion ruhig. Bis jetzt.

Nun ... ich schätze mal, kaum einer wird mir hier empfehlen, das NT nicht auszutauschen.

Ich möchte an der Stelle gerne nochmal meinen oberen Post aufgreifen, hat jemand vielleicht eine mögliche (verständliche) Erklärung für das Phänomen ?

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## xHaru (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



Cafry schrieb:


> Es ist ein E7, warum ?
> 
> Wie kann man meine Problembeschreibung denn deuten ? Geht in einem NT mit der Zeit irgendwas an Qualität bzw. Leistung flöten oder so ?
> 
> ...



Kondensatoren, die u.a. für die Wandlung von Wechsel- in Gleichspannung nötig sind, altern und können auslaufen. Und dann bringen die dir nichts außer den Hardwaretod.


----------



## Cafry (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



xHaru schrieb:


> Kondensatoren, die u.a. für die Wandlung von Wechsel- in Gleichspannung nötig sind, altern und können auslaufen. Und dann bringen die dir nichts außer den Hardwaretod.



Ui. Hm, das klingt ja wirklich nach nem Horrorszenario, soweit will ich es natürlich nicht kommen lassen.

Nun, in diesem Jahr wollte ich meinen PC sowieso aufrüsten. Wahrscheinlich möchte ich mal auf SLI gehen, 2x 980 ti, auch ein neues Gehäuse wirds wohl werden. Evlt. geh ich auch komplett auf SSD. Rest bleibt nach jetztigem Stand so wie es ist. (Siehe Sig) Alles soll aber so wie jetzt auch übertaktet werden.

Da wird es - wie oben empfohlen - mit einem 500 W Netzteil schon eher knapp, oder ?

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*

Bei SLI solltest du das Dark Power Pro P10 550W nehmen. Das kann locker 2 980 betreiben. Bald kommt aber auch das P11 raus.


----------



## Watertouch (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*

Möchtest du jetzt ein Netzteil zur Überbrückung kaufen oder eins das auch die beiden 980 Ti wegsteckt?
Ich rechne damit das die 980 Ti eine Titan X mit 6GB RAM wird. Eine Titan X zieht allein 250 Watt. Mit zweien wärst du ja schon bei 500. Dazu der Prozessor. Ich würde dafür ein Cooler Master V850 nehmen, aber vielleicht haben die Netzteilspezis hier einen besseren Vorschlag.


----------



## Cafry (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei SLI solltest du das Dark Power Pro P10 550W nehmen. Das kann locker 2 980 betreiben. Bald kommt aber auch das P11 raus.



Ok, nur 50 Watt mehr ? Hätte jetzt mit 6XX oder 7XX Watt gerechnet. Hat das P11 denn Vorteile, auf die es lohnen würde zu warten, bzw. weswegen es lohnen würde, erstmal mit einem anderen NT zu überbrücken ?



Watertouch schrieb:


> Möchtest du jetzt ein Netzteil zur Überbrückung kaufen oder eins das auch die beiden 980 Ti wegsteckt?



Je nachdem was auf meine obere Frage als Antwort folgt


----------



## Watertouch (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*

Es ist nur so das ne 980 Ti wahrscheinlich um einiges mehr Strom ziehen wird als eine 980 aber bevor man genaues weiß kann man auch nur im Dunkeln tappen was das Netzteil betrifft.


----------



## Cafry (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Es ist nur so das ne 980 Ti wahrscheinlich um einiges mehr Strom ziehen wird als eine 980 aber bevor man genaues weiß kann man auch nur im Dunkeln tappen was das Netzteil betrifft.



Deswegen habe ich auch damit gerechnet, bzw. halte es für sinnvoll lieber ein etwas höher dimensioniertes zu kaufen.
Das Budget ist dahingehend nicht der limitierende Faktor.


----------



## Watertouch (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*

Ja. Die 850 Watt sollten das System mit den zwei 980 Ti gut befeurn können, zudem bleibt noch etwas platz für OC.
Wenn dir ein lauterer Lüfter egal ist kannst du auch ein Antec High Current Pro 850 nehmen.


----------



## Cafry (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Ja. Die 850 Watt sollten das System mit den zwei 980 Ti gut befeurn können, zudem bleibt noch etwas platz für OC.
> Wenn dir ein lauterer Lüfter egal ist kannst du auch ein Antec High Current Pro 850 nehmen.



Stimmt, habe auch gelesen, dass die 980 ti einer Titan X bis auf den VRAM sehr ähneln soll. Das zu deinem Post von Seite 1.

Möchte einen möglichst leisen Betrieb erzielen. Deswegen das neue Gehäuse. SLI an sich wirkt dem ja schon eher entgegen. Da darf das NT dann ruhig eins von der (auch sehr) leisen Sorte sein.


----------



## Watertouch (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*

Ich besitze das V850 selbst und es ist wirklich sehr leise. Dazu ist zu sagen das mein PC direkt neben mir auf den Schreibtisch steht und jetzt im Sommer immer ohne Sidepanel benutzt wird.


----------



## Cafry (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich besitze das V850 selbst und es ist wirklich sehr leise. Dazu ist zu sagen das mein PC direkt neben mir auf den Schreibtisch steht und jetzt im Sommer immer ohne Sidepanel benutzt wird.



Ok, klingt erstmal gut  850 Watt ebenso, übertaktet soll ja auch werden.
Inwiefern gibt es da denn Unterschiede bei den Netzteilen, gibt es welche die aus bestimmten Gründen eher für das OCen geeignet sind, als andere ?

Oder kommt es bei NT "nur" auf die Effizienz an ?

Gibt es vielleicht Netzteile die aus welchen Gründen auch immer eine GPU oder CPU besser befeuern können ?


----------



## Watertouch (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



Cafry schrieb:


> Ok, klingt erstmal gut  850 Watt ebenso, übertaktet soll ja auch werden.
> Inwiefern gibt es da denn Unterschiede bei den Netzteilen, gibt es welche die aus bestimmten Gründen eher für das OCen geeignet sind, als andere ?


Da gibts eigentlich (zumindest bei hochwertigen Netzteilen) kaum Unterschiede, es muss halt von der Leistung her genügend Spielraum vorhanden sein


----------



## Cafry (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*

Was meint ihr denn zum P10 850 W.

Im Test wird einzig der Preis negativ genannt, für mich ist er i.O.
Beim Auto spare ich auch nicht bei den Reifen, sollte es aber absoluter Murks sein, ich lasse mich da nat. gern belehren.

Deswegen bin ich hier 

EDIT:

Oh, hier lese ich gerade, die P11 Reihe steht ja quasi schon vor der Tür 

Hm, da lohnt es wohl schon erstmal ein Übergangs-NT aufzutreiben, was meint ihr ?


----------



## Atent123 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



Cafry schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn zum P10 850 W.
> 
> Im Test wird einzig der Preis negativ genannt, für mich ist er i.O.
> Beim Auto spare ich auch nicht bei den Reifen, sollte es aber absoluter Murks sein, ich lasse mich da nat. gern belehren.
> ...



Das 850 P10 wurde von Seasonic gebaut und steht in dem Ruf schlechter abgesichert zu sein als seine FPS Brüder 550 und 750


----------



## Cafry (24. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil Altersschwäche ?*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Das 850 P10 wurde von Seasonic gebaut und steht in dem Ruf schlechter abgesichert zu sein als seine FPS Brüder 550 und 750



Ah ok, interessant. Und zum Release des P11, da der ja bereits im nächsten Monat passieren soll, könnte es sich durchaus lohnen, zu warten, bzw. diese Zeitspanne könnte ich überbrückt bekommen, sofern sich das warten lohnt, was ja eigentlich zu erwarten ist, oder ?


----------



## Helljumper94 (24. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Ich habe ein 980 SLI + nen 4790k OC + Wakü + 4x HDD+ 1x SSD + 15x Lüfter + Laufwerk und komme im 3dMark kaum an die 550 Watt.
Würde dir deshalb auch ein Dark Power P10 750 Watt empfehlen bzw. auf das 11er warten. 850 Watt sind meiner Meinung nach schon eher zuviel.


----------



## Watertouch (24. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Ja nur geht es hier um 980 Ti und nicht 980. Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen verbraucht die knapp 250 und eine 980 nur 170.


----------



## Atent123 (24. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Ja nur geht es hier um 980 Ti und nicht 980. Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen verbraucht die knapp 250 und eine 980 nur 170.



Bedenke das 90% der Messungen die man so findet aufgrund von Messtechnick die mit modernen Grakas nicht klar kommt sehr ungenau und meist übertrieben sind.
Eine 295x kann technisch nicht mehr als 450 Watt ziehen mal als extrem Beispiel.
@FormatC kann dir das besser erklären.
Der hat sich genaues Messinstrument gebastelt.

Ich kann ihn hier eigentlich auch Zitieren ich hoffe das geht klar.
"Ich mag mich nicht selbst verlinken, aber nur so viel: Der Arbitrator erledigt bei AMDs Power Tune eine recht rigorose Arbeit. Zusammen mit der Power Estimation Engine, den Werten der Sensoren und des VR-Chips ist es schlichtweg nicht möglich, bis auf diverse Peaks (die ja auch Valleys als Gegenstück haben), im echten Durchschnitt mehr als das an Leistung aufzunehmen, was der Hersteller vorschreibt. Und das sind nun mal 450 Watt bei der R9 295X2. Ich habe da 447 Watt beim Furmark gemessen, drüber kommt man faktisch kaum, weil man einfach keine echte Überlast hinbekommt. Mit dem einfachen Zangenamperemeter war ich deutlich über 500 Watt, nur ist es eben so, dass sehr oft dann, wenn die hohen Stromspitzen auftreten, zeitgleich aucht die Spannung wegbricht, weil im Netzteil die Kondensatoren leerlaufen. Grafikkarten sind mittlerweile schneller mit den Lastwechseln (120 KHz und mehr), als die langsameren Netzteile liefern können. Zwei Peaks hintereinander gehen oft genug schief. Wie gesagt, dazu gibt es ellenlange Erklärungen, die sich googeln lassen. 

Das hat nichts mit inkompetent zu tun, sondern (a) mit den sehr hohen Preisen für professionelles Equipment und (b) mit Leuten, die das dann bedienen können. Ich habe ein ganzes Jahr gebraucht, um auch die Technik genau dort hinzubekommen, wo sie hingehört (bis hin zu den einprogrammierten Formeln im Oszi) und dem Echtzeitlogging von 8 analogen Kanälen und den ganzen Kalibrierungen. Da steht mittlerweile ein komplettes Auto auf dem Labortisch. Und nein, es ist kein Kleinwagen. Nur war es in dieser Form sogar für die Gerätehersteller komplettes Neuland, weil sich keiner Gedanken über die Kapriolen moderner Grafikkarten gemacht hat. Das trifft die Netzteilhersteller übrigens in gleichem Maße. "

Ein anderer Grund sind die teilweise doch erheblichen Streuungen bei der Chipgüte. Ich habe zwei GTX 980 OC des gleichen Herstellers, beide das selbe Modell. Aber: eine nimmt auch beim Stresstest nur knapp über 170 Watt auf, die andere deutlich über 200 Watt. Die erste ist handeselektiert, die andere aus dem Retail-Karton. Trotzdem liegen beide weit unter dem Power Target.


----------



## Watertouch (24. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Okay übertreib halt einfach.


----------



## Atent123 (24. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Okay übertreib halt einfach.



Was meinst du ?


----------



## Watertouch (24. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Den mega langen Text xD :O


----------



## Atent123 (24. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Den mega langen Text xD :O



Ich wollte es wen schon genau und ausführlich kopieren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Wird trotzdem reichen. Selbst mit zwei R9 290x und einem Hexacore kommt man nicht an die 700W, nur die Spitzlast welche irrelevant ist, da der Peak wenige ms lang ist. Das Antec HCP 850 und die genannten Dark Power Pro (750W). werden das System gut erhalten, bei Multigespann. Bei Single System reichen bereits 500/550W Modelle locker.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Watertouch (24. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Es ist mir schon klar, das die Stromaufnahme von den 6 bzw. 8Pin Anschlüssen der Grafikkarte abhängen. Man kann aber nicht pauschal bestimmen wie groß die Stromaufnahme der 980 Ti wird da diese ja erst nächsten Monat vorgestellt wird. Ich habe mich ganz einfach an der Titan X orientiert, deshalb einfach die Herstellerangabe von 250 Watt.


----------



## xHaru (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Das 750er DPP10 reicht. Nimm bitte bloß nicht die darüber, die sind von Seasonic und somit durch Absicherung unbrauchbar.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Nimm das P10/P11 750W. Das mit der 980*ti *hatte ich überlesen.


----------



## xHaru (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nimm das P10/P11 750W. Das mit der 980*ti *hatte ich überlesen.



Beim P11 bitte erst die Reviews abwarten!


----------



## Helljumper94 (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Selbst wenn die 250 Watt brauchen und eine 980 170 Watt. Das macht eine Differenz von 80 Watt. Das mal 2 sind 160.
Mein System verbraucht voll ausgelastet wie gesagt keine 550. 550 + 160 = 710.  Also wo genau braucht er jetzt 850 Watt?


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Das 750er Modell reicht aus. Wenn du die Karten bis zur Grenze übertakten willst, kannst du auch 850 Watt nehmen.


----------



## Cafry (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Moin zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank an alle für die Beteiligung hier, spitze ! 

Momentan scheint das P10 750 Watt ja klar zu führen.
Einzig die Aussage von Thresold verunsichert mich grad etwas:



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du die Karten bis zur Grenze übertakten willst, kannst du auch 850 Watt nehmen.



Natürlich möchte ich Sie bis an Ihre Grenzen bringen 

Dafür aber dann die besagte "Schwäche von Seasonic" in Kauf nehmen ?

PS: Hier gehts zwar um mein NT, aber wenn ihr mir bei meinem Gehäuse Problem helfen könnt und wollt, wäre das ebenfalls klasse


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*



Cafry schrieb:


> Dafür aber dann die besagte "Schwäche von Seasonic" in Kauf nehmen ?



Was meinst du genau?

Du kannst auch das Cooler Master V 850 nehmen. Ist ebenfalls von Seasonic.


----------



## Cafry (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau?



Ich zitiere :



Atent123 schrieb:


> Das 850 P10 wurde von Seasonic gebaut und steht in dem Ruf schlechter abgesichert zu sein als seine FPS Brüder 550 und 750





xHaru schrieb:


> Das 750er DPP10 reicht. Nimm bitte bloß nicht die darüber, die sind von Seasonic und somit durch Absicherung unbrauchbar.


----------



## Watertouch (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Das V850 ist auch von Seasonic, das macht es aber nicht automatisch schlecht.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*



Cafry schrieb:


> Ich zitiere :



Das ist im Grunde genommen Unsinn.
Der Vorteil der FSP Teile ist, dass sie auch im Überlastbereich problemlos arbeiten.
Bei den Seasonic bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. 
Abgesehen davon ist die Seasonic Plattform für das Dark Power eine andere als für das Cooler Master V 850.

Spielt also letztendlich nicht so die Rolle, ob du nun das BeQuiet oder das Cooler Master nimmst. Sind beides gute Netzteile.


----------



## Pu244 (25. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*



Cafry schrieb:


> Ich zitiere :



Gab mal einen interessanten Thread in dem genau diese Legende hinterfragt wurde, peinlicherweise konnte irgendwie keiner (incl. mir)Fakten für eine schlechtere Absicherung liefern, der damalige TE hingegen welche die für eine gute Absicherung sprachen. Das ganze gehört für mich seither ins Reich der Märchen.


----------



## Cafry (26. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Ok, meint ihr denn alle, dass 750 Watt bei 2x übertakteten 980 *TI* evtl. zu wenig wären, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass eine 980*TI* ca. das einer Titan X verbrauchen ? Die CPU wird ja auch übertaktet werden.
850 wären "sicherer" und sinnvoll ?

Dann würde ich natürlich ein 850er nehmen 

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Ob die CPU übertaktet wird oder nicht, ist erst mal egal, da du dafür ja getrennte Rails hast.

Du kannst ja anhand der Titan X sehen, ab wann die zum Stromsäufer wird. Das passiert eigentlich erst, wenn man das Power Target aufhebt und die Karte ziehen lässt, was sie will. Das geht aber nur mit einem Bios Mod.
Die Frage ist nun, ob du gewillt bist, für die 980 Ti Bios Mods einzusetzen.


----------



## Cafry (27. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob die CPU übertaktet wird oder nicht, ist erst mal egal, da du dafür ja getrennte Rails hast.
> 
> Du kannst ja anhand der Titan X sehen, ab wann die zum Stromsäufer wird. Das passiert eigentlich erst, wenn man das Power Target aufhebt und die Karte ziehen lässt, was sie will. Das geht aber nur mit einem Bios Mod.
> Die Frage ist nun, ob du gewillt bist, für die 980 Ti Bios Mods einzusetzen.



Hm, nun vielleicht nicht sofort, aber die Option möchte ich mir definitiv offen lassen.
Sofern ich gute Exemplare erwische, die ihr Potenzial dadurch noch weiter entfalten können, möchte ich da ungern sitzen und es nicht machen können, weil das Netzteil nicht reicht.

Das wäre dann am Ziel vorbeigeschossen, wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*

Du weißt, dass die Titan X unlocked alleine schon 400 Watt ziehen kann?


----------



## Cafry (27. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass die Titan X unlocked alleine schon 400 Watt ziehen kann?



Hui, nein war mir jetzt nicht direkt bewusst, aber da sie ja so schon 250 zieht (die zahl habe ich gerade zumindest im kopf) habe ich durchaus etwas in der Richtung erwartet.
Bedeutet aber auch, dass 850 w evtl. sogar etwas knapp sind, oder ?

Vielleicht dann doch in Richtung 1000w ? Alsbald ich mich in die Materia wage, möchte ich mit meinem nächsten Build auch in die Wasserkühlung eintauchen.
Vorraussichtlich wird dazu ein Enthoo Primo genutzt werden.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Wenn du mit Bios Mods arbeiten willst und noch Wakü an den Tag legst um noch mehr Takt zu holen, solltest du in der Tat mal darüber nachdenken, ob das nicht alles Unsinn ist  oder eben 1000 Watt kaufen.


----------



## Cafry (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Bios Mods arbeiten willst und noch Wakü an den Tag legst um noch mehr Takt zu holen, solltest du in der Tat mal darüber nachdenken, ob das nicht alles Unsinn ist



Ich denke, bei solchen Vorhaben braucht man nicht über Sinnhaftigkeit philosophieren.
Das eine einzelne 980TI @stock bereits ausreichen wird, um z.B. die nächsten paar Tage nach Release kommende Games spielen zu können, ist mir klar.

Ich möchte da ganz bewusst mal übertreiben. YOLO 

Hier gehts eigentlich darum, was ich dafür benötige. 

Also:

1000 sollten es mind. sein ?

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Dann würde ich in der Tat 1000 Watt nehmen.
Da gibt es einige Netzteile, die da in Frage kommen.
Die meisten sind dann halt Single Rail.


----------



## Cafry (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die meisten sind dann halt Single Rail.



Kannte bis gerade nicht den genauen Unterschied zwischen Single und Multi Rail.
Hier habe ich das ganze mal gerade überflogen. Multi Rail ist demnach die sicherere Variante, da das Netzteil abschaltet, sobald ein Anschluss die Leistungsabgabe von X überschreitet, richtig ? Somit kann das Netzeil nach meinem Verständnis also auch irgendwann sagen, nope Graka oder Kompnente Y, mehr Saft gibt es nicht. Obwohl es noch sicher wäre ? Hmm ... es gilt also abzuwägen, was man will - mehr Sicherheit, dafür u.U. weniger Leistungsabgabe, oder mehr Leistung, aber Verlust von Sicherheit ?


----------



## Watertouch (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Sind die Antec HCP auch bei der Wattzahl empfehlenswert?


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Das Antec kannst du auch nehmen.
Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum, 1000W ATX 2.31 (0-761345-06248-0/0-761345-06249-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sind 40 Ampere pro Schiene. Das musst du erst mal hinkriegen.
Oder das Cooler Master.
Cooler Master V-Series V1000 1000W ATX 2.31 (RS-A00-AFBA-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kannst auch das Super FLower nehmen.
Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 1000W ATX 2.3 (SF-1000F14MP black) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cafry (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Antec kannst du auch nehmen.
> Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum, 1000W ATX 2.31 (0-761345-06248-0/0-761345-06249-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Sind 40 Ampere pro Schiene. Das musst du erst mal hinkriegen.]



Genau das NT ist mir auch aufgefallen, da es als scheinbar nicht soo viele gibt, die bei der Wattzahl eine Platinumeinstufung haben.

Stelle mir aber gerade auch die gleiche Frage, wie Watertouch:



Watertouch schrieb:


> Sind die Antec HCP auch bei der Wattzahl empfehlenswert?



Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ? Positive, wie auch negative ?

Edit: Also *7 Jahre* Herstellergarantie sprechen ja durchaus für das gute Stück.

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Ob du Platin, Gold, Titanium oder Adamantium hast, ist Wumpe. Die Unterschiede liegen bei 1-3%. Das merkst du nicht.
Der einzige Vorteil bei Titanium ist, dass das Netzteil auch bei 10% last mindestens 90% Effizienz haben muss.
Das ist bei gold und Platin nicht so, da kann die Effizienz bei 10% Last auch schnell mal unterirdisch werden.
Und die 10% Last bei 1000 Watt sind eben die 100 Watt, die du im Idle etwa haben wirst.
Von daher ist es völlig Wumpe, ob Gold oder Platin.


----------



## Cafry (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Adamantium



HABEN WILL !!! 

Ne Spaß beiseite. Klar, die Einstufung allein sollte nicht ausschlaggebend sein.
In diesem Vid wird das Ding unabhängig davon auch recht hoch gelobt.

Zu Recht ? Für mich als "NT-Laien" klingts so


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Ach der Typ. 

Der labert viel, macht aber nur Unboxing und hat nicht so wirklich den Plan davon, der liest nur das ab, was im Werbeflyer steht. 

Fakt ist: Das Antec ist technisch sehr gut. Das kannst du ebenso nehmen, wie die anderen in dem Leistungsbereich.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass die Kabel und Stecker nicht so pralle sind. Da fällt das Sleeve schon mal beim Auspacken ab.

Ich persönlich sehe das P10 mit 1000 Watt recht gut.
Das Cooler Master V hat den Vorteil, dass es die aktuelle Seasonic Plattform anbieten kann. Natürlich kannst du auch das Original von Seasonic nehmen.
Das Super Flower ist ebenfalls sehr gut. 
Im Prinzip gibt es noch andere, aber letztendlich ist da immer was von den bekanten Marken verbaut. Halt gleiche Plattform aber anderes Logo. Das 1000 Watt P10 stammt auch von Seasonic.

vielleicht ist ja das Supernova P2 was für dich.
EVGA SuperNOVA P2 1000 1000W ATX 2.3 (220-P2-1000-XR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei EVGA kriegst du 10 Jahre Garantie [Bei Registrierung oder so, musst du mal lesen]
Das ist baugleich mit dem Super Flower Leadex

Ich würde aber doch das Cooler Master nehmen [wenn du Voll Modular willst]. Das hat einen FDB Lüfter drin, der sehr gut ist [BeQuiet nutzt auch FDB Lüfter in den Netzteilen].
Hier hast du ein Review. Kannst es dir mal durchlesen und wenn du Fragen haben solltest, dann immer raus damit.
Cooler Master V Series 1000 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Cafry (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst es dir mal durchlesen und wenn du Fragen haben solltest, dann immer raus damit.



Hey, super, danke für deine Mühe und Hilfestellung 

Werde mir alles genau anschauen und danach mit Sicherheit mit Fragen zurückkommen.

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Keine Ursache. 
Die Wahl eines Netzteils ist sehr wichtig, immerhin das entscheidende Bauteil in einem Rechner.
Da will man nichts in Klo greifen und da du ja selbst sagst, dass du nicht so den Plan hast, ist es wichtig, dich aufzuklären und dich zu informieren, damit du dir eine Meinung bilden kannst.


----------



## Cafry (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Mahlzeit Thresold und nat. auch an alle anderen !

Habe nun die Zeit und Ruhe gehabt, mich weiter mit dem Thema NT zu beschäftigen.
Habe mir alle deine Kandidaten angeschaut.

Wirklich schlecht ist da ja keines von.
Jedes könnte meine geplante Hardware befeuern und somit habe ich nach dem gewissen Etwas gesucht.

Und gefunden.

Das EVGA gefällt mir aufgrund des Eco Modes ganz gut. Dieser schaltet ja den Fan unter richtigen Umständen ab.
Die Lautstärke habe ich bisher gar nicht explizit erwähnt, aber natürlich sollte das neue NT möglichst leise arbeiten.
Die roten Graka Kabel passen nicht zum geplanten Build und würden durch schwarze ersetzt werden. 10 Jahre Garantie ist natürlich ne Ansage.
Leider ist das Teil ja Single Rail, was ich nicht soo gut finde. Hätte lieber Multi oder die Möglichkeit, so wie beim BeQuiet zu wechseln.
Aber naja, müsste und könnte ich wohl mit leben.

Das Cooler Master finde ich auch ganz gut. Aber da es laut den Noise Diagrammen lauter ist, als das EVGA, sortiere ich es aus. (Noise Diagramme: Supernova, VSeries)

Das Antec gefiel mir eigentlich auch ganz gut, aber da die Kabel im Vergleich zu anderen NT ja wirklich unschöner gesleeved sind, habe ich auch dieses aussortiert.

Momentan würde es also wohl das EVGA werden, müsste ich auf der Stelle ein NT kaufen.

Das möchte ich aber nicht. LIeber schaue ich mich noch etwas weiter um und warte auch auf eure evtl. noch weiteren Vorschläge.
Vielleicht findet sich ja etwas noch passenderes für mich.

Grüße + Dank

Cafry


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Das mit dem Eco Modus oder Semi Passiv -- ist das gleiche -- ist nie empfehlenswert, da die Komponenten gar nicht mehr gekühlt werden.
Daher immer aktiv kühlen.
Es hat seinen Grund, wieso rein passive Netzteile so teuer sind.


----------



## Cafry (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Hm ok, ich dachte mir, wenn sie auf das teil schon 10 jahre garantie geben, wird das mit dem eco modus wohl funktionieren ... 

Klar kann ich nachvolziehen, das es für verschiedene Bauteile stets besser ist, gekühlt zu werden, aber die verbauten im Supernova müssten doch darauf ausgelegt sein, bis zur Temparatur X völlig schadensfrei zu funktionieren.
Der Fan bleibt ja nicht kontinuierlich abgeschaltet.

EDIT:

Nachdem ich mich nun nach deiner Aussage bzgl. Passivkühler weiter umgeschaut habe, bin ich auch nochmal über das Thema Multi/SingleRail gestolpert.
Von manchen wird es als irrelevant, von anderen als mega wichtig betitelt.

Ungeachtet dessen, was denn nun stimmt, möchte ich schlicht sicherheitshalber auf SR gehen.

Das BeQuiet ist somit in Führung gegangen, denn zum einen Ist es MR, bzw. kann sogar auf SR umgeschaltet werden, zum Anderen ist es aber auch mit das leiseste, was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Die 10 Jahre Garantie sind reines Marketing.
Tausch das Netzteil nach 6 Jahren mal um. Bin neugierig, wie lange du da auf das Ersatzgerät warten musst. 

Im Passiv Modus läuft der Lüfter nicht, die Caps köcheln dann vor sich hin, was die Haltbarkeit stark verkürzt. daher würde ich immer aktiv kühlen lassen.
Wie geschrieben, Ich persönlich würde das Cooler Master V nehmen.


----------



## Cafry (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die 10 Jahre Garantie sind reines Marketing.
> Tausch das Netzteil nach 6 Jahren mal um. Bin neugierig, wie lange du da auf das Ersatzgerät warten musst.
> 
> Im Passiv Modus läuft der Lüfter nicht, die Caps köcheln dann vor sich hin, was die Haltbarkeit stark verkürzt. daher würde ich immer aktiv kühlen lassen.
> Wie geschrieben, Ich persönlich würde das Cooler Master V nehmen.



Hatte meinen letzten Beitrag edititert.
Bezüglich Kühlung, sehe ich ein, lieber ein u.U. warnehmbares aber durchweg aktiv kühlendes NT 

Kannst du mir vielleicht etwas näher eklären, wieso gerade das CM dich so überzeugt ? Ist das nun einfach ein Fall von Geschmackssache, oder stehen dahinter harte Fakten, die es empfehlenswerter machen, als das BeQuiet ?
Das CM ist doch SingeRail, oder ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Ich habe letztes Jahr ein paar Netzteil an einer SunMoon Laststation testen können.
Darunter auch das Cooler Master V.
Das hat schon sehr überzeugt, sowohl im Lastbereich an Spannungsstabilität und Restwelligkeit als auch in Sachen Lautstärke.
Der einzige Kritikpunkt ist die hohe Absicherung wegen Single Rail. 
Aber die hast du letztendlich bei allen Single Rail Netzteilen.

Ob das Leadex bzw. EVGA da mithalten kann, weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist der Lüfter nicht so hochwertig.


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob du Platin, Gold, Titanium oder Adamantium hast, ist Wumpe.



Ich will 80 Plus Adamantium 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit dem Eco Modus oder Semi Passiv -- ist das gleiche -- ist nie empfehlenswert, da die Komponenten gar nicht mehr gekühlt werden. Daher immer aktiv kühlen.


Ich wollte mir zuerst auch so ein semipassives Netzteil holen. Jetzt habe ich aber das E10 500W, und habe es noch nie gehört, trotz Ultra Silent PC. Gibt da ja so eine Daumenregel, um wie viel weniger die Kondensatoren leben, wenn die Temperatur höher ist, habe ich nur leider gerade nicht mehr im Kopf. Deswegen lieber ein aktives Netzteil, gedrosselt werden die Lüfter inzwischen ohnehin bei fast jedem Modell.


----------



## Cafry (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Also erst nochmal vielen Dank, ich weiß durch die Hilfe hier nun genauer, was ich für ein Netzteil möchte.

Von Semi passiv habe ich mich bereits verabschiedet, klingt für mich nachvollziehbar, dass aktive Kühlung die bessere Wahl ist.

Fest steht für mich nun auch, dass ich lieber Multi Rail haben möchte.
Die Entscheidung habe ich mittlerweile getroffen und ich hoffe ihr habt vielleicht noch ein paar gute Empfehlungen 

Neben dem genannten Multi Rail Kriterium sollte das NT mind. 1000 Watt haben, so  leise wie nur machbar sein und möglichst komplett schwarze oder weiße oder auch s/w Kabel haben.
Wobei die Kabel u.U. noch zu vernachlässigen sind, da man die ja relativ leicht durch entsprechend passende ersetzten kann.
Schön wäre ein auslesbares Netzteil, also eines, welches per Software preisgeben kann, wieviel Watt gerade geleistet wird oder so.
Ich meine, ich habe das mal irgendwo gesehen, ich weiß nur leider nicht mehr, von welchem Hersteller das war. Das Ganze ist aber auch kein Muss.

Grüße + Dank

Cafry


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Vergiss das mit der Software beim Netzteil. Da gibt es nur wenige und die kannst du alle in der Pfeife rauchen.

Du kannst das Antec oder das BeQuiet nehmen. Beide Multi Rail.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1000W ATX 2.31 (P10-1000W/BN204) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum, 1000W ATX 2.31 (0-761345-06248-0/0-761345-06249-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde mir dazu Kabelverlängerungen kaufen.
Die gibt es in allen möglichen Farben und für jeden Anschluss.
So kannst du die Farbe nehmen, die du willst ohne am Netzteil oder an den Strippen herumfummeln zu müssen.
Schau dir die von BitFenix an. Ich nutze die auch.
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...=manufacturers:259;price:0,100&sort=pname_asc


----------



## Schrotti (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Das be quiet Dark Power Pro 1000W hab ich hier gehabt und kann nur davon abraten denn es ist laut unter Last (System siehe meine Sig).


----------



## rackcity (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Das be quiet Dark Power Pro 1000W hab ich hier gehabt und kann nur davon abraten denn es ist laut unter Last (System siehe meine Sig).



lauter als das power schrott(zone) kann es ja nicht sein


----------



## Cafry (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Moin Leute,

das BeQuiet ist nicht quiet ? 

Laut Hersteller Seite liegt es bei 100 % Auslastung bei 32 db. Diesen Wert erreicht es nicht ? Bzw. überschreitet ihn ja sogar 
Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass es wirklich so krass laut ist ? Kann ja sein, dass Schrotti einfach ein schlechtes Beispiel erwischt hat. 

Für das Antec konnte ich gerade auf die schnelle einen Wert von 36 db finden.
Ich würde behaupten, dass wäre jetzt nicht soo viel lauter, als das Bequiet, sollte dies 32 db erreichen.

Abgesehen davon, wäre beim Antec der Vorteil, dass es pro 12v Schiene mehr Saft hat, richtig ?
Das BeQuiet hat da ja weniger, aber dafür die Möglichkeit auf Single Rail umzustellen, was ich ja aber gar nicht möchte.

Von daher steht im Moment wohl das Antec besser da.

Zum Thema Kabelverlängerungen kaufen:

Jau, denke, ich werde mir welche dazu holen, damit das Gesamtbild im Rechner auch passt.

Grüße und einen guten Start in den Tag Leude !

Cafry


----------



## Schrotti (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



rackcity schrieb:


> lauter als das power schrott(zone) kann es ja nicht sein



Darum habe ich auch schon Ersatz für das "Powerschrott" hier liegen (Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 1000W).

Den be quiet Müll werde ich jedenfalls nicht wieder nutzen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Vielleicht hast du auch nur eins mit einem defekten Lüfter erwischt.
Hast du es mal tauschen lassen?


----------



## Cafry (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du auch nur eins mit einem defekten Lüfter erwischt.
> Hast du es mal tauschen lassen?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren ...

Momentan tendiere ich wegen der höheren 12V Schienen zwar zum Antec, aber es ist noch nix in Stein gemeißelt ... mir fällt es nicht so ganz leicht, pro und contra gegeneinander auszuloten bei den beiden NT.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Argumente, die jeweils für oder gegen eines der beiden NT sprechen würden ?


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Beim Antec sind die Sleeves und Stecker nicht so schön. Die fallen schon mal auseinander.
Ich hatte bisher noch kein lautes 1000 Watt P10 in der Hand. Allerdings waren das jetzt auch nicht gigantische Mengen. Insgesamt 3 Stück. 
Daher klingt das für mich auch eher nach einem defekten Lüfter. Kann passieren.


----------



## Cafry (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Da die Kabel wohl bei beiden NT ausgetauscht werden würden bzw durch Verlängerungen verschönert werden, kann man den Punkt "mitgelieferte Kabel" wohl vernachlässigen.

Fällt dir sonst noch etwas ein an + oder - Punkten ?


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Letztendlich ist es Meckern auf hohem Niveau.
Mit beiden Netzteilen machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Cafry (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Joa, kann ich mir vorstellen, aber ich hätte halt schon gern einen Grund, wieso ich das eine oder andere nehme 
Gibt es da wirklich keine ? Hm


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Ich finde die Gummierung beim P10 gut.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

hier stand mist, der nicht regelkonform war... dies wusste ich nicht, vielen dank für den hinweis thresh [emoji106]


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Verkaufsangebote außerhalb des Marktplatzes -- lass das mal keinen Mod sehen. 
Weißt du doch.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

öh eig nich...es war nkcht bös gemeint... deswegen der editt
 unten... dann mach ichs weg...
hatte nur gedacht man könntes mal erwähnen^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Ich hab nichts gesehen.


----------



## Schrotti (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du auch nur eins mit einem defekten Lüfter erwischt.
> Hast du es mal tauschen lassen?



Das weiß ich natürlich nicht aber ich hatte es ja seit Dezember 2013 in Betrieb und laut war es nie (vorher die gleiche config wie jetzt nur eben mit 2x GTX 680).


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Hört sich echt komisch an.
Ich hatte mal ein System mit zwei Titan Black zusammengebaut und da kam auch ein 1000 Watt P10 zum Einsatz. War kein Problem und war auch leise, trotz WaKü und hohe Taktfrequenzen.


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

ich habe bei mir ein P10 750W verbaut.

2 GTX 980 Super Jetstream
4770K
Wakü
2 SSD 1 HDD
2400mhz DDR3 @ 1.65

4770k @ 4.3ghz 1.37v (hab ne miese Krücke erwischt -.-)
980 @ 1479mhz (bin auch leicht enttäuscht... max power target und voltage)

Habs gestern beim benchen dann doch geschafft, dass der PC einfach ausgeschaltet hat.... Vermute doch, dass die 750w irgendwann bei Last zu wenig wurden... 
Kann aber nicht beurteilen, ob es nciht an etwas anderes lag... Wollte es einfach hier einbringen, da es gut im Thema passt. Spiele nun auch mit dem gedanken auf 850 zu wechseln, aber die P11 mal abwarten...


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Hast du die beiden Karten auch richtig angeschlossen?


----------



## Cafry (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> aber die P11 mal abwarten...



Jo, ich denke, dass mache ich jetzt auch.
Sofern die attraktiver sind, als das Antec HCP 1000w, schlage ich wohl da zu.

Meine Geräusch Probleme bei meinem aktuellen Netzteil, aufgrund dessen ich dieses Thema anfangs eröffnete, haben sich für den Moment in Luft aufgelöst.
Für die kurze Zeit kaufe ich jetzt kein Übergangsgerät mehr, bzw. nutze eben weitesgehend den Laptop.

Das P11er in der 1000W Variante  soll ja wohl diesen Monat released werden.

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

also das antec das du gennant hast ist gut  kannes nur empfehlen...
ich hlre im leerlauf zwar ein leichtes fiepsen... jedoch bin ich aus sehr empfindlich... aaaaaber sobald du mehr als so 5cm weg bist hörst du es eig nimmer...
n kumpel von mir hlts z.b. überhauöt nich...also is eher ne empfindungssache... dabei ist das netzteil auch angenehm leise  kann mich somit nich beschweren und gebe dir ne klare kaufempfehlung


----------



## mist3r89 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du die beiden Karten auch richtig angeschlossen?



Muss das Handbuch nochmals konsultieren...
Hab die 2x 6+2 an einem PCI Anschluss und die 2 8-PIN je an einem eigenen PCI Anschluss... Aber ob sich die 2 8er den Strom aus der selben Leitung abzapfen muss ich überprüfen

edit: Allerdings trat das Problem erst nach dem CPU OC, was auch nur ZUfall sein kann


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Das Netzteil hat 4 Anschlüsse für PCIe Stecker.
Du musst die eine Karte an Port 1 und die zweite Karte an Port 4 anschließen.


----------



## Cafry (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> also das antec das du gennant hast ist gut  kannes nur empfehlen...
> ich hlre im leerlauf zwar ein leichtes fiepsen... jedoch bin ich aus sehr empfindlich... aaaaaber sobald du mehr als so 5cm weg bist hörst du es eig nimmer...
> n kumpel von mir hlts z.b. überhauöt nich...also is eher ne empfindungssache... dabei ist das netzteil auch angenehm leise  kann mich somit nich beschweren und gebe dir ne klare kaufempfehlung



Joa, ich denke mal, bei allen Modellen und Herstellern gibts schwarze Schafe.
Denke, es wird das Antec, die P11 von BeQuiet werde ich wohl noch abwarten, aber was ich bisher so gelesen habe, übernehmen Sie ja doch einiges von den P10, bzw das Antec wird auf den 12V Leitungen wohl nach wie vor stärker unterwegs sein ... sollte es überdurchschnittlich laut sein, gehts halt innerhalb der 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht back to the Absender 

Evtl. melde ich mich nochmal zu Wort, wenn die P11 kommen 

Für den Moment hat das Antec gewonnen 

Danke an alle, die sich hier an meinem Problem beteiligt haben 

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

wiso schwarzes schaaf?
leichtes fiepsen stört mich eher nicht... aus dem geschlossenen case wird man es wahrscheinlich nichmal raushören... also daher...
und vor allem n grundfiepsen haben viele bauteile... und im leerlauf betreibe ich das ding quasi eh nie xD


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Die ersten Reviews für das P11 sollten demnächst kommen.


----------



## Cafry (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> wiso schwarzes schaaf?
> leichtes fiepsen stört mich eher nicht... aus dem geschlossenen case wird man es wahrscheinlich nichmal raushören... also daher...
> und vor allem n grundfiepsen haben viele bauteile... und im leerlauf betreibe ich das ding quasi eh nie xD



Hehe, ja mit schwarzes Schaf meinte ich einfach den Umstand, das sich Geräte der gleichen Baurreihe einfach auch mal etwas mehr untereinander unterscheiden können. Vielleicht war schwarzes Schaf jetzt ein zu starkes Wort  Obwohl, wenn ich jetzt ein wirklich unnormal lautes erwischen würde, würde ich es wieder als schwarzes Schaf betiteln  Sofern der Vergleich und Durchschnittswert das zulassen würde


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

wie gesagt ich bin sehr hellhörig...jedoch störts mich nicht...
aber heute kommt das alte nt raus und das antec rein... dem entsprechend kann ichs mal bissel testen (meine classi lutscht aus einer rail in spitzenmomenten laut sensor aufm graka pcb 3
37-39A... also kann ich schonmal die lüfterlautsttärke testen xD)


----------



## Cafry (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich bin sehr hellhörig...jedoch störts mich nicht...
> aber heute kommt das alte nt raus und das antec rein... dem entsprechend kann ichs mal bissel testen (meine classi lutscht aus einer rail in spitzenmomenten laut sensor aufm graka pcb 3
> 37-39A... also kann ich schonmal die lüfterlautsttärke testen xD)



Cool, das wär nice wenn du dann zu den Ergebnissen nochmal was erzählen könntest


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

habs jeetzt im 2ten pc mal kurz getestet...
es schleift ganz leicht... jedoch hört manndas im zuem case garnicht (hab auch die erfahrung gemacht das sich sowas nach einigen tagen/wochen geben kann wenn es eingelaufen ist)
es ist leise... hat wie gesatt ein minimales fiepsen...was jedoch im betrieb leiser wird... (das mag keinen leerlauf wos nix zutun hat^^
bei knap 600w last wars jedenfalls nimmer da^^)


----------



## Cafry (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> habs jeetzt im 2ten pc mal kurz getestet...
> es schleift ganz leicht... jedoch hört manndas im zuem case garnicht (hab auch die erfahrung gemacht das sich sowas nach einigen tagen/wochen geben kann wenn es eingelaufen ist)
> es ist leise... hat wie gesatt ein minimales fiepsen...was jedoch im betrieb leiser wird... (das mag keinen leerlauf wos nix zutun hat^^
> bei knap 600w last wars jedenfalls nimmer da^^)



Hattest du es denn vorher längere Zeit in einer anderen Position eingebaut, als jetzt zum Test ?
Das könnte dann ja wirklich an einem nicht ganz eingelaufenen Lüfter liegen.

Denke, ich werde es, wie schon gesagt, mit dem Antec probieren. Bin da ganz guter Dinge


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

ich lasses umtauschn^^ im 900d geht nur eine einbaulage


----------



## Schrotti (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich echt komisch an.
> Ich hatte mal ein System mit zwei Titan Black zusammengebaut und da kam auch ein 1000 Watt P10 zum Einsatz. War kein Problem und war auch leise, trotz WaKü und hohe Taktfrequenzen.



Ich hatte ja nur ein 850W Powerzone Netzteil.

Jetzt mit dem 1000W Enermax ist es endlich leise und die Effizienz ist auch noch höher.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Ach so, du hattest das Power Zone?
Ja, dann ist alles klar. die Dinger sind immer so laut.


----------



## Schrotti (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Mit einer 980 unter Last war es ja ok aber wenn ich dann in Games SLi nutzen wollte war es vorbei.

Ein Höllenlärm und da denkt man mit 850W sollte es ja eigentlich reichen bei der Standard Konfig (i7-4930k@default + 2x GTX 980@default).

Pustekuchen. Laut wurde es und zwar richtig.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Die Power Zone Reihe kannst du auch in der Pfeife rauchen.

Wo wir dann wieder beim Beispiel angekommen sind, dass nicht alles, wo BeQuiet drauf steht, automatisch gut ist.


----------



## Schrotti (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

So Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen denn ich hatte mir dann, zu Testzwecken, das Dark Power P10 (1000W) hier bei einem örtlichen Händler geholt (245€ hat mich der Spaß gekostet).

Das war keinen Deut besser. 

Deshalb meine Entscheidung wieder für Enermax denn die haben mich die letzten 15 Jahre nicht enttäuscht.

PS: Hier die aktuelle config. CPU@4,4GHz bei 1,35v und beide GTX 980 mit Powerlimit auf 266W (1469MHz GPU / 2001MHz RAM).


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Enermax hat aber stark abgebaut, seit CWT alles fertigt.


----------



## Schrotti (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

CWT fertigt aber nicht das Revolution sondern das Platimax.

Ich habe mit Absicht das Revolution 87+ genommen und das bleibt leise (nach meinen Kriterien).


----------



## Atent123 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Schrotti schrieb:


> CWT fertigt aber nicht das Revolution sondern das Platimax.
> 
> Ich habe mit Absicht das Revolution 87+ genommen und das bleibt leise (nach meinen Kriterien).



Wer fertigt den dann das Revolution 87+ wen nicht CWT?


----------



## Schrotti (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Siehste so kann man sich irren.

Schon seit 2012 fertigt Enermax nicht mehr selbst.

Enermax lÃ¤sst alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase


----------



## Atent123 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Siehste so kann man sich irren.
> 
> Schon seit 2012 fertigt Enermax nicht mehr selbst.
> 
> Enermax lÃ¤sst alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase



Ja also wird das Teil doch von CWT gefertigt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Es gibt das Revolution von Enermax und von CWT. Guckst du rein, siehst du den Unterschied.


----------



## Atent123 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt das Revolution von Enermax und von CWT. Guckst du rein, siehst du den Unterschied.



Aber doch nicht mehr neu zu kaufen oder nicht?
Wen die schon 2012 alles verkauft haben.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*

Da gibts noch alte Restbestände, die noch einzeln in den Lagern zu finden sind.
Aber größtenteils sind das mittlerweile CWT gefertigte Versionen.


----------



## Atent123 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [SUCHE] Netzeil für die Zukunft, SLI + Wakü geplant*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Da gibts noch alte Restbestände, die noch einzeln in den Lagern zu finden sind.
> Aber größtenteils sind das mittlerweile CWT gefertigte Versionen.



Wie viele hatten die den Vorrätig bzw. wie wenige verkaufen die den das es nach 3 Jahren noch große Restbestände gibt.


----------

